# Fried rice



## karenh (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi. I'm after an awesome fried rice recipe to go with my homemade chinese for dinner. Any recipes would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know how real chinese chefs would approch this, but this is how I do it:
Make rice as you normally would. Let it cool. Leftover rice is great for this. Heat up your wok with a bit of peanut oil in the bottom. Remember this is HIGH HEAT cooking. When it's good & hot toss in the rice. Sprinkle a very generous amount of soy sauce on it as you stir like crazy. Toss in peas, Julianne carrots, bamboo shoots & diced onion. When it's good & hot, toss in 2-3 whole eggs & keep stiring till the eggs are cooked. There you go.

the actual cooking process takes about 3-4 minuets max.


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

I do mine almost the same as Dirk Skene but i cook my eggs first and then just move them to the side of the wok where the heat is not so high add the rice (fully cooked and cooled or left over) and then put in just simple green onions chopped up and soy sauce. you can let it sit in the wok for a moment but anymore and you be having crispy rice for dinner. You can serve it as a side but i like mine under my dish. The type of rice you use does matter as well just keep that in mind karenh. Good luck!


----------



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

I worked at a Chinese restaurant for a long time when I was a kid, and I do remember this one trick. They would cook off a bunch of rice before close and cool it in plastic tubs. The next day they would come in and fill the tubs of rice up with some cold water. Using their hands they break up the rice that had cooled and clumped into a mass. After the grains of rice were separated, the water was drained off.

I use this method at home when I make fried rice. Make sure you don't overcook the rice, and don't let it sit in the rinse water for an extended amount of time.

Other than that, I cook all the ingredients separately, remove them from wok as they are finished cooking, rice goes in lastly, when rice is done add the previously cooked ingredients and give it a few turns.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds good. The only thing I do different is after cooking the rice and veggies I move them to the outside of the wok creating an open surface in the middle. That's where I cook my eggs. As they firm up I start mixing them with the rice. If you put raw eggs in with the rice the rice will absorb them and turn mushy.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not ashamed to admit that my Asian repertoire is not exactly broad. That is considering I have maybe 5 dishes that I feel comfortable actually preparing in a professional setting and maybe 3-4 more at home. 

I was stumped on a meal for the DD today and knowing she like rice I threw some together. 

It's not the first time I've made it but certainly it has been a while. Unfortunately I have no wok since that would be a waste of space in the cabinets. 

I would have added more ingredients to the mix but the DD is still learning how to eat some of them. She does good with the normal stuff like shrooms, peas, broccoli cauliflower unfortunately we didn't have any in had so it was more of a punt to get a meal set for her.

The way I made it was to sauté off 1 chicken breast sliced on a thin bias, 2 cups of shredded cabbage and a 1/4 cup diced onion in 3 Tbsp of peanut oil.

The rice was cooked in the steamer in a 2 batch. I added some soy and sesame oil to rice.

Once the rice was done, I added it to the chicken, cabbage and onion mix and then I scrambled 2 eggs in some sesame oil in a sauté pan. made them as fluffy as possible and then added to the mix and stirred.

Tossed in 1 Tbsp of sesame seeds and served it with a couple steamed dumplings. 

She did enjoy it too. Not that I'm surprised but Asian cuisine is just not my cup of tea. Personally I prefer to just pick up the phone and place an order. Leave it to the folks that know it best. Slowly but surely I am trying to expand my horizons on this front.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi karenh. Not sure if this really qualifies as fried rice but I like it. Got the recipe from a student attending EHL (Ecole Hoteliere Lausanne) who lived near me while attending school there. He's from Singapore so I guess he knew what he was doing! 

1 Pineapple 
3-4 tbsp peanut oil
3 c cooked rice
½ cup ham, finely diced
¼ raisins
2 tbsp chicken broth
2 tsp curry powder (I tend to add a couple more)
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
¼ tsp ground white pepper

Cut the side off of the pineapple lengthwise then remove the fruit and cut into small pieces. Keep the outside of the pineapple.
Heat the oil in a wok and add the ham and garlic stir fry then add ½ c of the diced pineapple. Quick stir and remove the mixture. 
Add a bit more oil, allow it to heat then add the rice and the remaining ingredients. Stir fry for a couple of minutes then toss in the ham, garlic and pineapple. Mix well to coat then spoon into the pineapple shell. Cover with the "lid" and bake in the 275° F oven for 30 minutes. Serve in pineapple.


----------

